# NFAA BHFS Stabilizer rules



## Bowldtalker (Nov 15, 2010)

I was reading the equipment rules for Bowhunter Freestyle and in particular the part about stabilizers, I quote:

"One straight stabilizer, coupling device included if used, which cannot exceed 12 inches at any time, as measured from the back of the bow, V-bar, counterbalance and string dampeners may be used. "
I also looked up the definition of "counterbalance" in the constitution and bylaws, again I quote:
"Counterbalance – A device extending parallel to or toward the archer (face of the bow)."

According to this there is no limit on the length of a counterbalance and there's not even a restriction on it touching your body. I know that in ASA there is a 6" limit on the counterbalance for a similar equipment class. Have I missed something? Is there no limit on the length of the counterbalance?
thanks


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

I don't believe there is a limit on side bars ( NFAA ) . I think that falls under the "FS" part of BH... no limitations on the sides...


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

even tho the rules for FREESTYLE BOWHUNTER dont contain the wording, it is in the description for the FREESTYLE grouping. because all of the FREESTYLE sub-categories like UNLIMITED and LIMITED fall under the umbrella of FREESTYLE, the not touchy rule would apply. that's how i understand it. maybe mr mike can elaborate better for us.

_page 30

Freestyle: 
1. Any type of sight and its written memorandum may be used. 
2. Any release aid may be used provided it is hand operated and supports the draw weight of 
the bow and is not attached to the bow other than the bowstring. In the case of physical 
disability of the arms or hands, a chew strap may be used in place of fingers or release aids. 
3. *The rear stabilizer shall not touch any part of the body.*

Freestyle Limited: 
1. Any type of sight and its written memorandum may be used. 
2. Release aids shall be limited to gloves, tabs and fingers. In the case of physical disability of 
the arms or hands, a chew strap may be used in place of fingers. 
3. *The rear stabilizer shall not touch any part of the body. *


page 31

Freestyle Bowhunter: 
1. A maximum of (5) five fixed reference points: Points of attachment shall not be considered 
reference points. A line running vertically from its top attachment in the pin guard to its 
bottom attachment in the pin guard would be legal. Sighting reference points, string peep 
(with or without a lens) and/or kisser button may not be moved during a round. Scopes, 
clickers and draw checks are not allowed. A round or oval housing around the points of 
reference is not considered a scope as long as no lens is used. No additional pin guard may 
be used. A sight pin consisting of a housing with a hole through it, that does not contain a 
fixed reference point within the hole, is not allowed. 
2. Release aids will be permitted. In the case of physical disability of the arms or hands, a 
chew strap may be used in place of fingers or release aids. 
3. A pinguard mounted on the sight, and a level mounted anywhere will be legal in this style 
of shooting, provided that there are no additional marks or blemishes on either of these 
items that could be used for sighting. 
4. A string of suitable material with a center serving and end servings of the same or different 
color than the string may be used. One consistent nocking point only is permitted. Nocking 
point locators shall not extend more than ½ inch above or below the arrow nock when at 
full draw. Brush buttons and string silencers properly attached will be legal. 
5. One anchor point only is permitted. 
6. All arrows shall be identical in size, length, weight, and fletching with allowances for wear 
and tear. 
7. Brush buttons, string silencer, positioned no closer than midway between the nocking point 
and where the string touches the wheel/cam, and bow quiver installed on the opposite side 
of the sight window, with no part of the quiver or attachments visible in the sight window 
are legal. One straight stabilizer, coupling device included if used, which cannot exceed 12 
inches at any time, as measured from the back of the bow, V-bar, counterbalance and string 
dampeners may be used. 
8. An archer will not be permitted to change the draw weight of the bow during a round. 
9. During a round no adjustments may be made to the bow and its related equipment unless 
equipment failure is recognized. 
_


----------



## Bowldtalker (Nov 15, 2010)

Ok, so it can't "touch" the body, but it should be ok to extend beyond the body? I could see having long counterbalances which would give benefits similar to a long stabilizer.
The rule making committee should standardize the language that they use. A stabilizer, by their own definition, points away from the archer at the back of the bow. By any definition I have ever known, the back of a thing is the rear of a thing. So wouldn't this make the main stabilizer actually the "rear stabilizer". According to the definition in the By-Laws, a counterbalance extends parallel to or toward the archer (face of the bow). Normally, the face of a thing is the front of a thing, NOT the rear! The rule quoted above doesn't say the counterbalance can't touch the body. (but I suspect this is what they really meant to say)

I race sailboats and a rule like this wouldn't last a week without being tested in a protest hearing at a regatta.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

the back of the bow faces the target. the belly of the bow faces the archer.

these terms were created in the middle ages with the longbow and have stayed since, they are standardized.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bow_shape




Bowldtalker said:


> Ok, so it can't "touch" the body, but it should be ok to extend beyond the body? I could see having long counterbalances which would give benefits similar to a long stabilizer.
> The rule making committee should standardize the language that they use. A stabilizer, by their own definition, points away from the archer at the back of the bow. By any definition I have ever known, the back of a thing is the rear of a thing. So wouldn't this make the main stabilizer actually the "rear stabilizer". According to the definition in the By-Laws, a counterbalance extends parallel to or toward the archer (face of the bow). Normally, the face of a thing is the front of a thing, NOT the rear! The rule quoted above doesn't say the counterbalance can't touch the body. (but I suspect this is what they really meant to say)
> 
> I race sailboats and a rule like this wouldn't last a week without being tested in a protest hearing at a regatta.


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

Bowldtalker said:


> Ok, so it can't "touch" the body, but it should be ok to extend beyond the body? I could see having long counterbalances which would give benefits similar to a long stabilizer.
> The rule making committee should standardize the language that they use. A stabilizer, by their own definition, points away from the archer at the back of the bow. By any definition I have ever known, the back of a thing is the rear of a thing. So wouldn't this make the main stabilizer actually the "rear stabilizer". According to the definition in the By-Laws, a counterbalance extends parallel to or toward the archer (face of the bow). Normally, the face of a thing is the front of a thing, NOT the rear! The rule quoted above doesn't say the counterbalance can't touch the body. (but I suspect this is what they really meant to say)
> 
> I race sailboats and a rule like this wouldn't last a week without being tested in a protest hearing at a regatta.


I am sure there are nautical terms that are everyday to you and Greek to me. The "face" of a bow faces the shooter or bowstring. The term is not new or subject to interpretation. Save your money; you would lose a protest. As goofy as it is, back bars (in BHFS) can be to China if you can hold them up.


----------



## Bowldtalker (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm not arguing the validity of the terms they use. I have no disagreement about which side of the bow is the back or face. I'm saying that they are not using their own definitions. The "stabilizer", by definition, is on the back (rear) of the bow. So what the heck is a "rear" stabilizer? It should be the thing pointing toward the target. It can't touch your body, no problem. But they don't say that the "Counterbalance" can't touch your body. If they mean that the counterbalance can't touch your body, then that is what they should say in the rules. 
I posted the original question because I really didn't know for sure if there was a limit on the length of the counterbalance. I was surprised to hear some experienced shooters at the range say that there was a 6" limit on the counterbalance. They were right if we were talking about ASA.
It was after getting a few replies here that I discovered what appears to be a simple mis-wording of the rules. So before I shoot an email to NFAA and embarrass myself (probably too late :embara would someone clarify that when they say "rear" stabilizer they actually mean Counterbalance?


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

Bowldtalker said:


> I'm not arguing the validity of the terms they use. I have no disagreement about which side of the bow is the back or face. I'm saying that they are not using their own definitions. The "stabilizer", by definition, is on the back (rear) of the bow. So what the heck is a "rear" stabilizer? It should be the thing pointing toward the target. It can't touch your body, no problem. But they don't say that the "Counterbalance" can't touch your body. If they mean that the counterbalance can't touch your body, then that is what they should say in the rules.
> I posted the original question because I really didn't know for sure if there was a limit on the length of the counterbalance. I was surprised to hear some experienced shooters at the range say that there was a 6" limit on the counterbalance. They were right if we were talking about ASA.
> It was after getting a few replies here that I discovered what appears to be a simple mis-wording of the rules. So before I shoot an email to NFAA and embarrass myself (probably too late :embara would someone clarify that when they say "rear" stabilizer they actually mean Counterbalance?


you're the lawyer. knock yourself out.


----------

